

Forget Big Banks, BankSimple Provides Same Services w/o Screwing You Over - weston
http://singularityhub.com/2011/09/27/forget-the-big-banks-banksimple-will-provide-the-same-services-without-screwing-you-over/

======
cleverjake
I really hope that they come out soon. I have been waiting since summer last
year for it.

~~~
ctonohedidnt
Yep, been waiting since then too. Lot's of talk and promise - really hope they
deliver.

